# Cutrine Plus Application



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

With all the rain we had a lot of water came off a farmers field into our pond. Now comes the sun and we get a filamentous algae explosion. The pond is .4 surface acres.

The morning before last I went out and sprayed the algae with Cutrine-Plus. I used 22oz to 1.5 gallons. I sprayed around the sides as far out as I could reach. I then got in the boat and sprayed the floating mats. I used a total of 3 gallons of mix, 44oz of Curtain-Plus.

About 65% of the algae died. Still we have a good bit around the sides and two small mats floating. Last year I used 44oz total for the entire year and really had the chara.

So, how soon can I re-apply? is two days enough time?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I sprayed my pond two weeks ago when it got pretty bad.

There was just way too much to expect the tilapia I put in to be be able to clean up. I decided to spray to get rid of it and then see if the tilapia can keep up with new growth. So far so good.

I am questioning if you used enough for your pond. The label suggests from 1.8-7.2 gallons per surface acre at a 3 ft depth. I used the 3 ft depth for mine as an average for the area I would be able to reach with my sprayer. I have a tank mounted sprayer in the back of my Polaris ranger and can spray around 20-25 ft from the bank. I tried to pick a mid range in application concentration and decided to apply 4 gallons. My pond is close to 3/4 acre. I would add 2 gallons to the sprayer and dilute with 18 gallons of water and spray 1/2 of the pond. The next day I repeated and sprayed the 2nd half. If my math is right that gave me a application concentration of 5.3 gallons per surface acre. 

What I don't know is if they suggest you calculate only the surface area you actually spray or use the actual surface area of the pond. I overdosed if they want only the surface area sprayed, I hit the upper mid range if the entire surface area is used. 

You used 1/3 of a gallon on a .4 acre pond. That puts the dosage per acre at around .15 gallons per surface acre.

Maybe my dosage was way too much but my algae is gone and has stayed gone.

The label says to allow two weeks between treatments, but at your low dosage that may not apply.

Hopefully fishman will provide his insight


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

I shot it again today. Used 3 more gallons only as far out as I could reach with the sprayer pumped up hard. This time when I got back to the starting point the algae was getting really brown. I figure it gone tomorrow


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

44 ounces sounds really light to me, but it's always relative to the pond size, treatment area and depth. You could safley up your dosage to a total of a 1/2 gallon, or even more, provided the pond is 8'. The dosage rates on the label are that if you are trying to reach a concentration basis in the pond to really light it up, and most of the time spot treatments will get the job done. Simply lay the Cutrine down heavy in the effected areas and you'll still reach the desired ppm's long enough for it to be fatal to the algae without having to use a boat load of product.

I tend to err on the low side when giving folks copper recommendations without honestly knowing entire acre footage (which most people way over estimate) and all the other variables that there are.. and there are A LOT.


When you say you used 3 more gallons today, are you talking about Cutrine-Plus or 3 gallons of mixture?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been concerned that I maybe over did it.

It sprayed almost 4 gallons of cutrine + mixed with 40 gallons of water over two days, two weeks ago.

The label said 1.8 - 7.2 gallons per surface acre 3" deep. With my sprayer I was able to spray a long way from shore and into water 6-8 ft deep. My pond is between 5/8 and 3/4 acre with an average depth of around 6-7 ft with the deepest areas 12-14 ft.

I was guessing my concentration to be somewhere equivalent to 5 gallons per surface acre 3 ft deep.

What are the ramifications of too much copper?

Thanks


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

I re-applied yesterday. All the Algae is floating, but it is brown. I hit the pond with Aquashade fairly strong. 

Fish are fine, I saw hundreds of small minnows. Probably many from the 250,000 golden shiner fry I released last month.


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

It rained hard, all that algae sank. Healthy amount around the edges now.


----------



## JLFish (May 18, 2011)

If you have fish in your pond I would be careful I killed everything in my pond 2 years ago. I have a 1 acre pond and it was loaded with algae dumped 1 gallon curtrine and 1 gallon aqua shade 2 days later I was raking dead fish out. I now use a company and never had a problem. the company is aqua master and they do work all over Ohio (937) 707-5798


----------

